#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Which are the drawbacks/limitations of GDP?

## Bhavya

GDP ( Gross Domestic Product) is a measurement of the market value of all the goods and services produced in a specific time. GDP measurements are commonly used to identify the country's economic performance and help to make comparisons among international economics. There are a lot of limitations to using GDP as a method to calculate current income and production.

Can anyone list down the major drawbacks in GDP measurement?

----------

